# Neapolitan: A salute ‘e chi t’è muorto



## GiovanniO

Da un libro tragicomico…
“Il motto della _Requiem Aeternam_ era _‘A salute ‘e chi t’è muorto_.”
(_Requiem Aeternam_ è una ditta di onoranze funebri a Napoli.)

Certo, _‘A salute ‘e chi t’è muorto_ è dialetto napoletano.
Guess #1 napoletano – italiano: _           La salute di chi ti è morto.
_Guess #2 italiano - inglese:      _The health of who is dead to you.

_I have doubts about this double translation.
I am hoping someone can confirm or correct either or both of them.

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## alfaalfa

GiovanniO said:


> Guess #1 napoletano – italiano: _           La salute di chi ti è morto.
> _


O meglio "(Al)la salute dei tuoi cari defunti". È un gioco di parole su di una bestemmia rivolta ai morti altrui.


----------



## GiovanniO

Grazie alfaalfa per la risposta.
Spero che io non fossi offensivo.

Allora,
 Italiano: Alla salute dei tuoi cari defunti
Inglese: To the health of your dearly departed!
Grazie di nuovo.


----------



## alfaalfa

GiovanniO said:


> Spero di non essere stato offensivo.


No tranquillo, il motto è molto educato. È l'espressione di partenza che non lo è. Ma lo hai detto tu: è un libro tragicomico.


----------



## giginho

GiovanniO said:


> Grazie alfaalfa per la risposta.
> Spero che io non fossi offensivo.
> 
> Allora,
> Italiano: *Alla salute dei tuoi cari defunti*
> Inglese: To the health of your dearly departed!
> Grazie di nuovo.



Ciao,

volevo sottolineare che la traduzione di AlfaAlfa è un eufemismo. E' correttissima ma è una versione "polite" dell'originale che è tutt'altro che educato. Un alternativa è "alla faccia di chi ti è morto" ed è un insulto volto a disprezzo dei parenti della persona che ascolta che sono morti.


----------

